# Craftsman chain saw carb



## skhagen (Jul 10, 2006)

Need initial carb settings and mfg if possible MDL 358.356090

New to the board. Need some direction on where to begin with this.
Starts won't idle or run off choke. The three adjustment screws are accesible threw the cover. Im sure they've been tweeked. Picked it up at a yard sale. looks like low use and runs idles 15 seconds and when the choke is opoened dies. no throttle acceptance. Can anyone ID this thing and point me in the right direction? Sure would appreciate it.

Scott


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Both screws should start about 1 3/4 turns out from fully closed... that should get the saw started if the carb (and saw) is in good operating condition.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

great advice hank but i usually go 2 turns on both sides on a craftsman chainsaw...either one should git it running if your fuel filter is not clogged and the diaphragm is good


----------



## TechLarry (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a question for you chainsaw guys.

For years I wanted one, but never really had a need for one. That, and the things simply scare the crap outta me. I'd rather be shot at than use a Chain Saw LOL!

Anyway, when the big Hurricane of 2003 hit the NoVa area, I saw they were on sale at sears so I picked up a mid-high end unit for around $175. Case, extra chain, etc...

I've used it once since then.

I suspect the next time I try to use it it might be a bit cranky. I do treat all my fuel, and NEVER leave fuel in this long, but to be honest I simply forgot about it in this case.

If I have to work on the carb/engine to get it running right, is it better to remove the chain and bar while you are working on it, or does this present other issues.

Thanks

-Larry


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

no need to remove the bar and chain unless you just like extra work...............but you will need to clean your carb and flush your filter and lines, you will probably need to change your diaphragm, they dont like varnish much.............if you would like to know the best way to flush the carb and lines then holla, we are here to help.


----------



## macktr530 (Sep 11, 2005)

*chainsaw repair*

I usually put the chainsaw bar in the vise and run them like that makes it easier then thm bouncing and vibrating around as you are trying to adjust the carburetor.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can NOT adjust the carb properly with the chain off. The saw engine has to loaded to get the high end adjusted properly... plus you'll prolly blow it up as it revs to 20K with no chain.


----------

